# The real complete Clinton River



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

Most people don't view the Clinton River in this manner

http://www.macombcountymi.gov/publichealth/EH/Documents/WatershedMap.pdf

The Clinton is SO much more than just one overhyped
little "section" that the media fusses over.

Progress has been made, but the standards need to be set high
in order for the system as a whole to be successful.
Merely settling for mediocrity doesn't cut it.


----------



## Willi_H2O (Mar 6, 2009)

The International Association for Great Lakes Research (IAGLR)
is a scientific organization made up of researchers
http://www.iaglr.org/jglr/release/37/37_3_432-446.php

  
*Reconstruction of sediment history in the Clinton River
*
~ &#8220;&#8221;"the unique characteristics of the Clinton River 
system appear to allow sediments to continuously build up&#8221;"&#8221;"


~ &#8220;&#8221;"Understanding sediment accumulation is important to reconstruct
the past pollution levels, that are generated by urbanization and
industrialization along the Clinton River, in the water and sediments.
Pollution in Clinton River sediments was recognized in the early 1970s
and is considered a threat to the public health as water from the
Clinton River empties into Lake St. Clair ~&#8221;"&#8221;


~ &#8220;&#8221;"*over a half-century worth of sediments of significant polluted sediments 
appears to be preserved below depths that have been remediated. 
When these polluted sediments are stirred up by storm and boat activity, 
they might be carried out to Lake St. Clair where much of the Detroit area 
receives their drinking water and about a third of all Great Lakes fish are caught*&#8220;&#8221; ~


----------

